# Mossberg 500 Safety Broken



## skinner (Jan 29, 2007)

I recently acquired a Mossberg 500 12ga with a broken safety. The plastic button was missing and figured that was the only problem. However it appears to be more than that. The safety moves forward and backwards but can be fired in either position. Is there a part underneath it that needs to be replaced or will a new plastic button cure it?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 29, 2007)

There is a linkage are to a small lever.. Let me see if I still have the print out of the parts


----------



## skinner (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad you responded. I assume that the misssing plastic button isn't the cause for the safety not working. Could it be some linkage underneath the button slide?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 29, 2007)

YES.. i'm looking for my original Mossberg book that had an exploded view of the safety and linkage but I can't seem to find it..


----------



## skinner (Jan 29, 2007)

I found a diagram on www.gunsworld.com.
It looks like that my problem is the safety lock.
I appreciate your trying to help.


----------



## Gun Docc (Jan 29, 2007)

you can get the parts needed from Brownells

look at the schematic as you need more than just the plastic slide button

if needing the #45 safety block ,then it is restricted to a FFL dealer only item 

go with the steel button and never worry of it breaking again

Mossberg 500 parts

you need all the part #'s 45 thru 50

#45
631-000-226 Safety Block $10.66 FFL-Res

#46
631-000-014 Safety Button Screw  $4.03

#47
631-000-287 Safety Button, Military Special, Metal  $15.94
#47
631-000-058 Safety Button, Plastic $5.50

#48 1561
631-000-126 Safety Detent Ball $4.03

#49 
631-000-210 Safety Detent Plate $4.03

#50 
631-000-223 Safety Detent Spring $4.03


----------

